# mplayer screen position and MOUSE_BTN bind



## Dru (Dec 15, 2009)

This situation is probably a bit off from the norm, and though I think the answer should be pretty easy, Im having a hard time finding it.

I brought one of my extra servers home, to stream flics, and hook a cam pointing outside of my front window to, had them playing on jtv, realized Id like to be able to monitor the cam from my desktop easy, so I messed around with figuring out how to get it going while I should have been sleeping, and I almost got it, except for one problem.

When I open the stream through the mplayer front end, it works fine, but when I open it through a terminal, I cant move the window, and my mouse buttons arent being bound.

I have undecorated the Window with Openbox, and it moves around normally, with the front end running. Also realize I can bind buttons in Openbox, but I dont think thats the problem solver here, though I may be wrong.

I bascially was wondering if I may be able to pass the placement position when opening mplayer? Wish I could embed it in Conky, but I dont know about doing that.

The red square in the pic is where I want the stream, though even if I get the placement down, I guess Ill still have to figure out how to close it with keys. Unless the mouse is working.

Anyhow, I think my brain is about fried rounding around 24 hrs without sleep, but I just figured Id ask.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

> I guess Ill still have to figure out how to close it with keys. Unless the mouse is working.


Try Q.


----------



## Dru (Dec 15, 2009)

lol SirDice, thanks, that sure is easy, I guess Im just used to funky Windows hotkey combinations, which I always forget what does what. Now I just gotta get the placement down.


----------



## aragon (Dec 15, 2009)

```
-geometry
```

Pretty much universal for all X apps.  See mplayer's man page for details.


----------



## Dru (Dec 16, 2009)

aragon, youre right, thanks also. I think I tried passing it with just -g, but may have had it all wrong anyhow. Either way, going through the man page after some sleep its pretty close to correct.

Also noticed a few options I could have passed through mplayer, which I was already doing pretty much in Openbox, like setting it to the root window, and undecorating. Im setting it to the bottom in Openbox, but probably setting it to the root would be better. It stays on all 4 desktops though.

I tried using

```
-screenh -screenw
```
to size the window, but I think because Im using the nv output, its disregarding the sizing.

Streaming with VLC, and I was able to adjust the sizing somewhat, but its not perfect, if I allow the window to have a border, I can resize it, as its just a couple pixels off. But it would be cool if I could get it perfect, or give it alone a white border to match Conky.






Had to change my wallpaper, to see, it was blending in with all the black, lol. Its kinda like a PIP.

Anyhow, I apologize for missing the man entries, I get to screwing with stuff, then end up half awake trying to get something accomplished. If anyone has any tips on sizing, I wouldnt mind hearing them, etiher way, the info was much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

